# Fishless cycle...long time?



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, I put water in my tank on the 4th. Put dechlor in it an let it perk for a couple of days. On the 6th, I got it up to 4ppm ammonia with janitorial strength ammonia from Ace. (a recommended ammonia I believe). My ammonia has not dropped a bit and I still have no nitrites or nitrates. I bumped up the temp to 82 on Sat, but no change. No plants, just gravel and some drift wood I used in a tank about 3 years ago.(cleaned of course)

I guess I need to wait longer?


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

Pretty much. If you want to hurry it along, you can always gamble on a small bottle of something like safestart or stability and hope you get a good bottle. I haven't had much luck with the beneficial bacteria in a bottle lately, but, you may have better luck. 

As a side note, do you have either a filter or some sort of air running? The bacteria need it as well to start up. SO, if you were waiting to turn on the filter until you were picking up fish, now is a good time to have it on. 

Even a tank seeded from an established aquarium can take awhile to cycle. I have a seeded aquarium and ammonia zeroes out on a daily basis but I STILL have nitrites 3 weeks later. The tanks I seeded before this only took about 8-10 days to fully cycle. 

Wide range in how long cycling takes unfortunately!


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, I do have my filter running and I have a powerhead churning the water near the top of the tank as well... just to make sure things are moving around. I will keep waiting and testing. Don't want to add anything else to the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should be adding the same amount of ammonia that it took you to originally get 4ppm DAILY.When you see nitrites(you don't need to ever test for ammonia)then you dose the ammonia every other day.Then you look (test) to see how fast ammonia and nitrites zero out.
Here's the link(I'm sure you read but WTH!)
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I copied this from the Fishless Cycle thread and it says that after you start seeing nitrites, start dosing half the amount you've been dosing but every four days instead of daily....that's how I read it any how. Is that right or am I misinterpreting it and I should be dosing half the amount every other day.

I'm on day four of dosing 1/2 teaspoon ammonia, I checked nitrites today and have none. I sure hope mine doesn't take too long...mine is only a 10 gallon though.

1. Dose 1/2tsp, wait a minute or two and test. Keep doing this until 4ppm ammonia is attained. Remember this amount. DO NOT dose based on someone else's recommendation because not all ammonia bottle are the same and have varying concentrations of ammonia. It will take less to get to 4ppm with a higher concentration.

2. Stop testing for ammonia. It will drive you crazy if you don't. Just dose the ammonia daily and don't think about the ammonia level again. Dose about the same time every day.

3. On about the 5th day or so start daily testing for nitrites - can be done earlier if you desire. 

4. Once any trace of nitrites show, cut daily dose amount in half and now dose ammonia every 4 days.

5. Keep doing that until nitrites test 0ppm.

6. Once nitrites are 0ppm, then test ammonia again and make sure it has zeroed also. 

7. You can test the system if you choose. Dose some ammonia and test for ammonia the next day, along with nitrites, etc....until it all disappears again.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you dose once and wait for it to drop...that method...it appears based on results on here that it really doesn't speed you up much at all. Worst I have seen is about 6wks. Above instructions should take you less than 2wks if followed to the letter.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't misunderstanding. I'm starting daily nitrite testing today (I guess technically, I started yesterday). When I see some, I'll start dosing a 1/4 teaspoon every four days. Then once nitrites show 0 ppm, I'll make sure ammonia is 0 ppm and let you know how long it took.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been testing for nitrites and still nothing. I tested for nitrates just to see and they're at 5 ppm. Is this normal during this fishless cycle? Or should I quit dosing ammonia every day since I have nitrates now?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ty said:


> I've been testing for nitrites and still nothing. I tested for nitrates just to see and they're at 5 ppm. Is this normal during this fishless cycle? Or should I quit dosing ammonia every day since I have nitrates now?


Keep up the daily dosing. When did you start this cycle?


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I started it the 8th of this month.

How's your cycle coming along, Sean?


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

I must have missed a simple point which may be why I am having trouble. I dosed up to 4PPM and then left it there. No more dosing since it had not dropped. If I add the same amount that got me there I will be at 8PPM and then higher. Is that what I am supposed to do? I thought I need to wait for the ammonia level to drop to add more.

I must be a dummy head!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is why you stop testing for ammonia. Once you get to the initial level, 4ppm, you dose that amount everyday and STOP worrying about how much ppm of ammonia you have.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

That of course makes perfect sense.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Uh, I hope so. It doesn't really but you do have to trust in it.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Progress! yeah!! After dosing the past two days, I now have .5ppm nitrite and no nitrate yet. At least it is something other than 0 to place in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats!! ...I'm still waiting on my nitrites to show...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

SeanMcC said:


> Progress! yeah!! After dosing the past two days, I now have .5ppm nitrite and no nitrate yet. At least it is something other than 0 to place in the spreadsheet.


Awesome! Now cut your dose in half and dose every 4 days.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok. More progress. Nitrite at 2ppm and Nitrate at 5ppm. I am getting excited. No dose today, so now I am waiting for 3 more days then dose at 1/2 primary dosage.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The nitrite going up is a sign that your ammonia is going down. You're looking pretty good!


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Todays numbers. Checked ammonia and it is back down to 4ppm( had to be over that at some point, but I stopped checking a few days ago). Nitrite still at 4ppm and Nitrate is pegged at 160ppm. Looks like things are moving along.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

More progress. Nitrites and off the chart 8ppm+ Nitrates are off the chart 160ppm+ Ammonia is now either 0 or .25ppm.. Sort of hard to tell. Dosed with 1/2 initial dose of ammonia. I guess my next step is to keep dosing every 4 days till Nitrites go to 0, then a HUGE water change or two.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Man!! This take some patience. My Ammonia drops to .25ppm over night with a 1/2 dose, but my Nitrites have not dropped a bit yet. They are still pegged at 5ppm (api) or higher (deep purple). Normal?? Getting real anxious. 

Aside from this, what sort of bio load are we creating with the fishless cycle? Is it like a fully stocked tank or do I need to add fishes very slowly as I have done in the past with a fish in cycle?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Once fishless cycle is complete you can FULLY STOCK(and should).You have created a higher bacteria load than "fish in cycle" could ever do.If the supply is not "fed" it will then reduce to amount needed.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks CB. That is sort of what I assumed, but I have learned not to do that anymore! (grin) I have to start planning my livestock and plants. (rubbing hands together) Maybe by next weekend I will have some swimmers!

Still want to place some rocks too.... almost forgot about that.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the help!! I am not a testing pro, but can now do it in my sleep. I am also tracking it on a spreadsheet. This should teach me something about my tank needs once it is stocked.

Big drop in Nitrites today! Down to .25ppm and Ammonia is 0 24 hours after a 1/2 feeding.

So, do I feed ammonia every day as Nitrites drop away till I get fish or every 4 days? 

Should I wait to do water changes to get Nitrates down or start now if I am planning on adding fish at the end of the week?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just do the water change now and you're ready for fish. I would do 60-75%. The water change will take care of any nitrite you have hanging around and should get nitrates where you need them. Do that and stock today or whenever you want.

I wouldn't worry about dosing ammonia anymore unless you are not going to put fish in in the next 4-5 days.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks!! It will likely be the weekend before I can stock, so I think I need to feed a time or two. I will water change closer to the end of the week.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright!!! Cycling done!! I have did a major water change last night then put in another 1/2 dose of ammonia. This morning, ammonia 0, Nitrites 0 and Nitrates <5ppm. I am ready to stock!!

Thanks for all the help and encouragement!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Enjoy! You Earned It By Doing It Right!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks! The saga continues here: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fish-tank-57945.html#post333289


----------

